# Military Free Fall team makes own history



## AWP (Aug 30, 2008)

This is awesome, a great story. Well done to the ODA.

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/August/SP-080822-01.html 



> FORT CARSON, Colo. (Sine Pari, Aug. 22, 2008) - It was the early morning hours of May 30, 2007, as the 11-man Special Forces team crept silently through their target’s village. They had achieved total surprise after conducting the first ever combat standoff military freefall insertion of Operation Iraqi Freedom. Every person in the village was sound asleep.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow...indeed, well done Gentlemen!


----------



## rv808 (Aug 30, 2008)

Now that is hoo ahh!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 30, 2008)

That is some high speed low drag stuff right there. 

There's twelve more guy's with a mustard stain in their MFF wings. ;)

Outstanding gentlemen !!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 30, 2008)

Great Operation! :cool:


----------



## car (Aug 30, 2008)

Hooah! Just Hooah! :)


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Aug 30, 2008)

My ODA was a test bed for a static-line deployed square. A MC-5.  Basically the same concept.  I am glad to see jumping continues to move forward.  Only beer drinkin snake eaters are skilled enough to pull off something of that magnatude.  I wish that ODA well, as another major stride has been taken.


----------



## Swill (Aug 30, 2008)

Would make a great action scene in a movie.... and it was real. Nice.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would love to see the CONOP for that ballsy op. That just ROCKS!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job guys!!..and great story!!

I hope they use MFF more now as I'm sure they will and should!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Great job guys!!..and great story!!
> 
> I hope they use MFF more now as I'm sure they will and should!!



If they could just get those pesky SEALs and MARSOC guys out of their MFF slots maybe they could actually get more than one ODA per company qual'd. ;)


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> If they could just get those pesky SEALs and MARSOC guys out of their MFF slots maybe they could actually get more than one ODA per company qual'd. ;)



1 per BN and the Navy folks usually go to their own school now; not sure about the Marines.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> 1 per BN and the Navy folks usually go to their own school now; not sure about the Marines.



SEALs have their own now, but prior to their own they went to Yuma. You are correct. But I thought each company had one MFF and one Scuba ?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> SEALs have their own now, but prior to their own they went to Yuma. You are correct. But I thought each company had one MFF and one Scuba ?



I don't know about that SEAL MFF school, they have had some fatalities lately. Of course the SEALs always seem to get a little carried away, with stuff.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I don't know about that SEAL MFF school, they have had some fatalities lately. Of course the SEALs always seem to get a little carried away, with stuff.



Don't forget the hair gel and cool Oakley glasses for every jump and op. :cool:


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Don't forget the hair gel and cool Oakley glasses for every jump and op. :cool:




True!!


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a link that works to the media article on this?


----------



## 0699 (Dec 16, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> If they could just get those pesky SEALs and MARSOC guys out of their MFF slots maybe they could actually get more than one ODA per company qual'd. ;)



The Corps is also standing up their own MFF school.  Not sure of its status...


----------



## tigerstr (Dec 16, 2008)

*For VIPER*



Viper1 said:


> Does anyone have a link that works to the media article on this?



this is the definitive link for the story From Special Warfare Magazine. Enjoy...

I think the original story link got lost in the USASOC site redesign.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 26, 2009)

> Members of Operational Detachment – Alpha 074, Alpha Company, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), were awarded the combat parachutist badge Aug. 14 for their participation in a combat standoff military free fall insertion into the Ninewah Province, north of the Iraqi Sinjar Mountain, in the early morning hours May 30, 2007.  (Photo by Maj. Karla Owen)









> Members of Operational Detachment – Alpha 074, Alpha Company, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), were awarded the combat parachutist badge Aug. 14 for their participation in a combat standoff military free fall insertion into the Ninewah Province, north of the Iraqi Sinjar Mountain, in the early morning hours May 30, 2007.  (Photo by Sgt. Steven Phillips)


----------



## viper014 (Sep 12, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Does anyone have a link that works to the media article on this?



Try this one...

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/August/SP-080822-01.html


----------



## viper014 (Sep 12, 2009)

These guys make me jealous...!  I was the test officer for their test of the PARANAV out in AZ before they deployed.  Wish they would have used that on the jump...  to the team daddy (who I served with in the 75th back in the '80s) and the Tech, great job pulling this off.  Guess it helped having a BC who was qual'd too and understood the utility...


----------

